# Lift Off Spray Paint Graffiti remover?



## akikuro (Apr 3, 2009)

Has anyone had some experience on what best to use to remove the top layer of spraint without damaging the original paint underneath?
I have a tank i need to work on and I saw this product at the local home depot. 

If there are any other suggestions please share.
tks


----------



## JOEL (Apr 3, 2009)

There are several solvents that will remove spray paint, some more harsh than others. The trick is finding one that does not harm the paint underneath. Only way to know is to test it.

I've had success with Mineral Spirits, Laquor Thinner, Goof Off graffiti remover, carb cleaner, and others.


----------



## kccomet (Apr 3, 2009)

try oven cleaner leave on for a minute or two do small areas


----------



## bits n pieces (Apr 5, 2009)

*Goof off*

works great. dont rub it to hard. Also xzenit orang cleaner will if you can find it. Nev-r-dull removes it. Awesome spray soap from the dollar store will too but may damage the original paint.For light overspray i have even used wd-40 on a rag. It takes a little time but works good.


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## militarymonark (Apr 5, 2009)

it takes some work but will take off the paint but watch close with pin striping. here is some examples of what it has taken off and revealed.


----------



## akikuro (Apr 5, 2009)

great stuff guys - thanks


----------



## ish (Apr 12, 2009)

Nevr-Dull + your fingernail will scrape off spray paint without damaging an original paint job. Painstakingly slow, though.


----------



## OzzyU812 (May 13, 2009)

WOW! I didn't think that was possible!


----------



## Lance D (Jun 24, 2009)

I have used the oven cleaner many times and had good luck with it, but you have to work in small areas on the bike at a time, and keep a supply of fresh water on hand to neutralize the oven cleaner just in case it starts to eat the original paint underneath. Best to spray it on, wait for a minute and wipe it right back of. With a little bit of practice you will get a feel for how long to leave it on. Also, make sure to wear rubber gloves, eye protection and use it in a well ventilated area(do not breath the fumes, they are REALLY bad for you) and have plenty of clean rags around. If you run into any thick paint that is really stuborn and won't respond, you might be able to lightly go over it with a fine grade sandpaper to break the glaze, this may allow the oven cleaner or any other solvent you are using to penetrate better. Just be careful not to sand any of the original paint areas, otherwise you will invite the solvent to attack it as well. Another possibility you might consider is drain cleaner. I have used it for years to remove model car paint from old electric race car bodys and other vintage plastic toys. The nice thing about the drain cleaner is, it is more forgiving on the original paint and leaves the graphics on the slotcars intact.  
Lance


----------

